# "The Daily Show" or "The Colbert Report"



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 23, 2007)

title says it, which one you prefer?


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Colbert Report ftw.


----------



## buff cat (Aug 23, 2007)

they're the same thing


----------



## DaylightScar (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Colbert a bit more but both of course silly.


----------



## tezzle (Aug 23, 2007)

They each have a different kind of humor that I love. "The Daily Show," while it is mostly dumb-humor, usually they're material does have a smart aspect to it. It's actually where I get my news. If I didn't watch that very night, I'd probably be like "Who the fuck is Obama?" right now.

And the "Colbert Report" is more fun, because the whole thing is Stephen pretending to be someone he's not, and it's a laugh riot. He's more politically incorrect than "The Daily Show" is. It's definitely more popular, and more hyped of a show, and we've got Colbert to thank for that. That man is nothing but 100% entertainment. Also, I loved him as Phil Ken Sebben on Harvey Birdman. "Ha ha!...Cookies on dowels."


----------



## darkstar_deception (Aug 23, 2007)

i like the colbert report more


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 23, 2007)

hmmm, since Colbert supports sasusaku, I'm with the Daily Show.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 23, 2007)

non-explody said:


> they're the same thing



actually there are pretty significant differences

colbert is really conservative, stewart on the other hand is pretty liberal
plus daily show is more of dumb humor after he shows a clip from the news. colbert also tends to embarrass his guests.



Agent Smith said:


> hmmm, since Colbert supports sasusaku, I'm with the Daily Show.


 what!?, when did he say he suports sasusaku?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2007)

I you usually watch the Colbert report over The Daily Show unless TDS has a special guest that I'm interested in seeing. But overall TCR is much more funnier. Has Colbert's wrist healed yet? xD


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2007)

I need to watch more Comedy Central more, but I remember watching one episode of TCR and thought it was hilarious. xD


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 23, 2007)

I love both, but prefer the Daily Show.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

I mean--if it weren't for Colbert-sama and his words of advice, who would have taught us the truth about the evil liberals--and the even more evil bears?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2007)

Tonight's Word: Awesomeness


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Jon Stewart but Colbert pwns.


He is a formidable opponent.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't find Jon Stewart, I fin Stephen Colbert funny.

Hmm...tough decision. Seriously, the only time I really laughed at the Daily Show  is when Demetri Martin does a report.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 23, 2007)

They both seem to be a different kind of comedy, Colbert tends to be random and sort of rude to his guests. John Stewart tends to be nicer but has great impressions of people and times his jokes pretty well. In the end both are of the same level of entertainment to me.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Entertainment Tonight or Access Hollywood? They're both the same to me.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

Colbert Report is funnier, but the Daily Show has a lot more news.


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Aug 23, 2007)

Ehhhhh I guess The Colbert Report


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

No matter who wins, we all win.


----------



## Homura (Aug 23, 2007)

The Colbert Report.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess I'm a bit more into harsh, often twisted humor. So I tend to gravitate to Colbert's show. I love Jon and his men, and Stephen was a formitable ally when he was the "senior correspondent" on TDS. I guess I just watch TCR more!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2007)

I loved The Daily Show when Rob Corddry, Ed Helms, Steve Carell, and Colbert were the main correspondents. The new cast just isn't as appealing to me as the former. I'll have to go with the Colbert Report on this one.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I like Colbert. It's silly


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

the daily show


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> No matter who wins, we all win.



QFT, this guy knows where it's at


----------



## Suzume (Aug 24, 2007)

BEARS!!!!!


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 24, 2007)

Both, but I like The Daily Show better. It's got smarter humor.


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2007)

If I had to choose, I'd go with Colbert. His interaction with guests are much more entertaining to watch. Plus, him walking towards the guest to have the crowd clap for him instead NEVER gets old. 

But both are a breath of fresh air amongst crap that gets played on TV.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 24, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> Both, but I like The Daily Show better. *It's got smarter humor.*


Right.........[/sarcasm] >_>


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 26, 2007)

the daily show i dont even watch anymore, because i never really liked jon stewart i preferred craig kilborn actually, in the early early daily show it was a much different and i think better show. once a show gets THAT popular and winds awards, has people like john mccain on repeatedly etc etc, it becomes lame. so i have to say the report since it actually makes me laugh a lot more, plus its more interesting overall


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

daily show colbert is ok i just don't find it as funny as the daily show


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 27, 2007)

Colbert Report, easily. 

time for the threat down!


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 27, 2007)

To put it simply: Colbert is an inside joke that everyone in America is in on.  That's why he's so damn popular and has the charisma advantage.  In fact, he's turned into a really strong opinion leader, so he easily takes the win.

If only that man were president...


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 27, 2007)

Both do it for me.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 27, 2007)

idk........both i guess


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 28, 2007)

now that I think about it....what would Colbert do if bears formed an alliance with sharks (the bears of the sea)?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 28, 2007)

Colbert report, though they are both funny. Colbert its easier for the less politically inclined to understand >.<


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 2, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Colbert report, though they are both funny. Colbert its easier for the less politically inclined to understand >.<



thats why i like colbert better, he doesn't just lean towards politics like stewart does

plus his DNA special report was hilarious


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

I like Both


----------



## RockLee (Sep 2, 2007)

Both are excellent. I do prefer Jon, though. I like his humour more. I find Colbert wastes more time in order to entertain. It is TV, though.

Jon does miss the mark more often than Colbert, but I feel he has a bit more substance.

Who cares, they're both awesome.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Colbert report


----------

